
Ask HN: How to deal with a shift to slower work? - robertlucas
I moved from a fintech where everything happened very fast and I had a lot of responsibilities to work in an hedge fund where everyone works long hours but everything takes a lot longer to happen.<p>Sometimes I feel that my desire to want to keep the same pace can hurt me. How do I adapt to this change?
======
Eoan
Get them to use this, so they stop working long hours
[https://i.imgur.com/ia2s7AM.png](https://i.imgur.com/ia2s7AM.png)

